# Terrific Baking Website



## Cherry2000 (Dec 2, 2005)

With the holidays fast approaching, I thought I would share this terrific baking website I came across.

(If it's already been posted, I apologize. I did a search and it didn't come up, so hopefully this is something new to share  )

http://www.baking911.com/index.htm


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you, Cherry...
I have bookmarked it, and will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## toothbrushx2 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the website cherry2000.
I like to bake. I will refer to this site often.


----------



## Always Hungry (Dec 3, 2005)

Shouldn't it be Baking "411"? I guess it depends if one is looking more for
info than an emergency.

Oh well, I'm going to check it out.

Cheers


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks Cherry, looks like a great site to refer to.


----------

